# replacing kato power supply



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

ok ,,my kato throttle/power supply i think fried , it came with the basic starter set , i got a amtrak DCC engine and running on DC kato power supply ,,could this be the reason my power supply died ? and is the MRC 1276 Tech 7 AMPAC 760 Train Control with Momentum a better upgrade ?


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

i think i found the problem ,,it seems kato track doesnt like paint thinner ,,i had some paint my tracks and decided to clean the tracks first with some paint thinner , then go over it with goo gone ,,well the paint thiner actually faded the color of the kato ballast , i replaced those tracks with some newer ones i had lying around ,,,and behold i have power !!

also do to my loss of power cause of the paint thinner , i had put up a total of 4 power connectors to my powerpack ,,i also think this is another reason my powerpack was overheating ,,im only using the 1 power connector now ,,everything working perfect ,


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi there!
Sounds like you've got it sorted now but anyway...
It's a good idea to have a few track feeds, it keeps your track reliable rather than relying on the track joiners
Also it won't overheat your power pack as you aren't actually drawing any more current, just re applying it It's a very good idea to get a cheap digital multimeter (only $10 or so) they are great for finding simple faults so even if you don''t do alot of wiring it's a good idea to have one in the tool box as they save alot of time


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

many thanks everyone for the helpful advise


----------

